# Interesting Numbers on Gun Ownership



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/most-heavily-armed-states-in-america/?ftag=ACQb72972c&vndid=1534129


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm surprised at the ranking of some states. I would have thought Michigan and Wisconsin would have higher rates with all the deer hunting in those states


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I am not saying these rankings are right or wrong, I don't know. I'm not sure the main stream media cares if it is right or wrong. However, the way I read it, this is pertaining to NFA regulated items, not all firearms but I could be wrong.

From the CBS News article:

"Here is a look at per capita weapons data, based on the ATF's National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record, and 2013 data from the U.S. Census.

While the ATF's National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record is the only accessible list of its kind, it is not all-inclusive. NFA firearms only include the categories regulated by The National Firearms Act of 1934: machine guns, short-barreled rifles, short-barreled shotguns, suppressors, destructive devices like bombs and grenades, concealable devices with the ability to discharge a shot through the energy of an explosive, and any firearm with a bore over half an inch that has not been determined to have a legitimate sporting use."


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hmmmmmm,interesting

but i think they have some of these places listed incorrectly. DC is second,but has some the most strict gun laws in the country.cant be right.

is

Mn (my home state) ranked only in the middle of the list,once again i think this wrong.talk to any one and nearly all of them own at least one gun for,deer,another for waterfowl/upland birds,one for plinking.not to mention the ones that get handed down and dont get used but are family heirlooms. i know lots of folks whom own a heck of a lot more than i own,and anyone else i know has less than me.but everyone i know has at least one gun.

by their numbers i own twice as many as listed per household.(ya i do own a few)

then there was something that really bothered me when i read the list.

the term they liked to use was "number of REGISTERED fire arms".

didnt think a gun registry was legal,maybe because its not.

but then again it came out a short while back that the BATFE has been compiling a registry list for several years now.the list had been kept quiet and private in the govt hands until recently.

like many other things that have been done illegally under the current administration.

the way things are going its not looking good for the country that we all grew up in.

well since i am beginning to ramble i will stop.but with all the being said i will only say this.

lock and load,and keep your powder dry my friends.hope for the best but be prepared for the worst.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Saw One Where California is the Most Heavily armed State that Must Drive the Libtards Nuts out there! What have yall heard on the ATF/US Putting limitations on Reloading Lately? I have heard some Scuttlebutt but no real specifics!


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'm surprised at the ranking of some states. I would have thought Michigan and Wisconsin would have higher rates with all the deer hunting in those states


Every year I hear Wisconsin is the 5th largest "standing army" in the world, on opening day of deer season.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Quick Google search shows 8th.

http://nation.foxnews.com/2013/11/04/american-hunters---world's-largest-army

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

I looked through the entire slide show, and noticed a perpetuation of very disturbing stereotypes. 1. All gun owners are white, 2. Most gun owners are middle aged, 3. Many gun owners are not just white but "scary" looking too, 4. Gun shows and second ammendment rallies are where most "scary", "middle aged", white men buy there guns. The entire thing is dripping with biases and a negative option towards gun ownership. This is the farthest thing from journalism.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Such are the reasons I posted this to begin with. The country is being fed "statistics" based on ignorance and twisting of the facts and I for one am sick of it.

:hunter:


----------

